# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Glyph : diteur de glyphs

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Glyph : diteur de glyphs

Edition de boutons avec possibilit d'avoir les 3 tats (enabled, disabled et on over) pour un usage dans le cadre par exemple d'un TImagesList.

Gratuit et sans garantie.

Une simple dcompression suffit  l'installation (application portable). Fichier d'aide joint.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

